

Netflix/Roku box threatens Apple, Microsoft plans for streaming video - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/05/20/netflix-disrupts-apples-and-microsofts-tv-strategies

======
svrishi
I am a netflix subscriber (>4yrs). I think the comments about the limited
selection are overblown. I ordered this box earlier today as I have been happy
with the selection and the online streaming service. The selection also
appears to be growing every week. Now I can do away needing a Windows PC to
access the streaming service. The price is right too!

------
erickhill
"Part of the problem is that few recent movies are available on Netflix's
streaming service. That's a major shortcoming because nearly one-third of the
rental requests on Netflix's DVD service are for new movie releases, Friedland
said." -- AP

If I'm reading all of the press releases properly, at least today only 10% of
the titles are available for streaming, and hardly any new releases. It's a
HUGE step in the right direction, but there is a marathon ahead to catch up.

------
tom
Have you folks looked at what's actually available with the AppleTV for rent?
Not a strong selection either - and they're hitting you every time you want to
rent a movie or buy a TV show. For a series, that really adds up. I think the
all you can eat, one time fee for this additional point of consumption is
great for prior members. I for one am happy to add it alongside our Tivo and
AppleTV.

------
GHFigs
Doesn't seem like much of a threat. It's just a set-top version of their
already existing mediocre streaming service, which itself is just a sweetener
for their core business. (Nobody would pay $9-$18 a month for the streaming
alone.) There's nothing to recommend it unless you're already a Netflix
subscriber, making it entirely harmless to Apple, et al.

------
lyime
Netflix Roku box is a step in the WRONG direction in my opinion. Integration
in existing tech (360, ps3, wii) would be much better/cheaper for both
consumers and Netflix. As a consumer I don't want to spend 100 bucks on a box
just to rent movie. Netflix needs to target consumer hardware vendors and
partner and integrate their software/service with them.

------
ssharp
I subscribed to Netflix a couple months ago when they added the all-you-can-
eat streaming package. The streaming selection was atrocious. I don't watch
that many movies per month and the ones I do watch are either on HBO On-Demand
or a couple bucks from the iTunes store.

